# Eclipse lighting



## KelleyL (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone know how I can get more light into a standard Eclipse hood (12 gal and/or 25 gal). I have heard that there used to be retro-fit kits for them but they are now unavailable. Any advise?

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes you can, although it isn't as easy as it once was I believe. Still relatively easy from what I understand. Here's the link............
http://www.inlandreef.com/eclipse.html


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.ahsupply.com also sells high quality pc retrofits that would work for both your tanks. Its more expensive, but the quality reflector and the water resistant endcap are worth the peice of mind IMO. I personally have a Eclipse 1 (on a 10 gal tank) with their 36 watt pc retrofit and recommend it if this is the kind of lighting intensity your are looking for with upgrading the lighting. 

Good luck with the tank. :grin:


----------

